# Requesting 'fill it up' with petrol/diesel before returning hire car



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have to return a hire car later to Malaga airport. All the petrol stations I've been to in the area are prepay for a set amount of money. How do I get a full tank of fuel so I can get the fuel charge refunded by the hire car company?

Cheers,
xgarb


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if its the same for all car hire companies these days, but the one we used (malaga cars) didnt charge us if we returned it without a full tank - they didnt give it to use with a full tank either so it kinda didnt matter

jo xxxx


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

The company it's with this time normally has the usual 'supplied full, return empty' but because the car they gave us is up two groups at least from requested (Ford Ka > Ford Focus 1.8D) they told us we could return it full for a refund of their fuel charge.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xgarb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to return a hire car later to Malaga airport. All the petrol stations I've been to in the area are prepay for a set amount of money. How do I get a full tank of fuel so I can get the fuel charge refunded by the hire car company?
> 
> ...


Not sure how it works as they don't have those where I live. Can you prepay €20, fill it up and then pay the extra at the desk?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a petrol station at malaga airport (on the main road going in) and they just charge for what you put in - or they did the last time I used it - not the cheapest tho. The cheapest is on the poligono in Alhaurin de la Torre and they serve you and will put in whatever you ask for

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Not sure how it works as they don't have those where I live. Can you prepay €20, fill it up and then pay the extra at the desk?


You go in and pay and the pump stops automatically when the value is reached. I suppose you could pay 100€, fill up and then ask for some money back - some people must overpay accidentally sometimes.

I'm surprised the OP can't find a 'normal' petrol station - the pre-pay ones aren't that common.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> You go in and pay and the pump stops automatically when the value is reached. I suppose you could pay 100€, fill up and then ask for some money back - some people must overpay accidentally sometimes.
> 
> I'm surprised the OP can't find a 'normal' petrol station - the pre-pay ones aren't that common.



I can only think of one pre-paid in the area that I lived and travelled in; Benalmadena, the Alhaurins, Fuengirola, Cartama.... the rest (and I've used a few) are mostly attendant service or fill and pay at the desk

Jo xxx


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Ended up going to the Shell station on the road before the turn to the airport and it was self service and pay after.

First time for me.. been to maybe 5 in the south and all except one were prepay, other had an attendant but he asked for preset value.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Ended up going to the Shell station on the road before the turn to the airport and it was self service and pay after.
> 
> First time for me.. been to maybe 5 in the south and all except one were prepay, other had an attendant but he asked for preset value.


Haven't seen a single pre-pay stations in our area. And all the attendant were always happy to just fill it up to full!


----------

